# Horses



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Like cyclists they have every right to use the road; and the skill involved is unarguably significant.

But really, 8:45am on a Monday morning and you thought it'd be a good time to move 6 horses on public roads?

I must confess I have no idea how to control a horse, but one would expect that all those passing points and side-roads would have been perfect place to pull in to if you didn't want to hold up the rest of the ****ing world!

I'm considerate enough not to roar past, but to drop into neutral and coast by when safe to do-so; and you repay that courtesy by standing your ground and holding everybody up in the middle of rush hour. Nice one! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Horses belong in fields, not on roads :x


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Did you know that if you are stationary in your car and a horse then does damage the horse and owner are innocent, they have all rights you have none. Friend of mine found this out when his car was ruined.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Wtf?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Nothing can be the horses fault. :twisted:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, now if the horse was roaming then I can understand that; it's an animal after-all. But if the horse was being ridden then the rider is entirely responsible for it.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Dash said:


> Ah, now if the horse was roaming then I can understand that; it's an animal after-all. But if the horse was being ridden then the rider is entirely responsible for it.


Apparently not, the rider cannot always control the horse, they sometimes do their own thing, and kicking your car is one of them. I am not even sure how your own insurance would react, sometimes they claim act of god, perhaps they might claim act of horse.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Newt is spot on! Same applies to out of control farm animals such as mental bullocks who get the 'bree' and leap fences during the summer - and trust me, they can seriously damage your vehicle.

But I do agree that riders are SUPPOSED to be in control of their animals, although not always the case. Shame they don't always drive like Dash and coast by - some morons deserved the horse to throw a wobbly and leap all over them!! And even behaving like Dash, there is no guarantee that something in the hedgerow will spook said horse (black bags are a fav)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Surely this is what the p-flow and horn is for? Payback? Joking


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, again, I can understand a farm yard animal escaping; but I still would expect to be able to come back to the farmer if the pen/fence wasn't suitable for the animal.

I find that astonishing.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Horses are good for two things.

1. Betting on

2. Eating

That is all.


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Couldn't agree with this more. Their are more than enough fields for people to ride horses on, why choose the roads. It's just the unnecessary dangerous alternative. I always show courtesy and slow right down whilst passing, without fail. And also as previously mentioned, I don't know how you would go about insurance if a farm animal was to attack your car :?

Also, lets not forget, they do the biggest dirtiest shits on the road, which us motorists then have to avoid, and the owners don't even have to clean it up. What bollocks is that. Rant over.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's not bollocks.

It's shit.

Great big steaming ones


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha yeah, you are certainly right in saying that..


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

yeah but some of the birds riding said horses have lovely tight bums...........worth slowing down for i think


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The key word being "some". Most make you wonder about the structural integrity of the horse's spine.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> The key word being "some". Most make you wonder about the structural integrity of the horse's spine.


 and others make you wonder who should be riding who :?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Rich196 said:


> Surely this is what the p-flow and horn is for? Payback? Joking


You're not joking, you live near me and frankly the horse malarky is a fucking joke.

Everybody rides horses around here and when their not riding them they're driving them around slower than they can actually run or indeed walk, yes you need to treat that horse with the most upmost care before charging it around the countryside and ripping foxes to pieces because you love the animals, unless they're ginger. I have been stuck on the A281 to Guildford for over an hour (its 12 miles) because some selfish twat is carting its horse around at 15mph, one of my friends is a copper who has also been stuck as you can't over take down there even with the blues and 2's as they plod along blissfully unaware.

Another fucking thing is what cunt decides to train their fucking greyhounds on a 60mph road in the dark at 6am on a push iron, you're asking for trouble you dick.....

Ooooooh you've got me going......


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Well actually it's harder to control horses stationery than walki......ah sod it, yeah you're right. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll move over for them when they pay road tax.
Until then, they can get the feck off my road.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Yesterday I had to follow for half a mile I could not overtake as the two horses were walking two abreast, the riders did not give a toss.


----------



## JudeH (Jan 22, 2011)

newt said:


> Yesterday I had to follow for half a mile I could not overtake as the two horses were walking two abreast, the riders did not give a toss.


As a horse owner and rider I must say that they were naughty - they should have gone single file for you to pass.

This thread has given me a few laughs to be honest... but horses were on the roads waaaay before cars were :?

i will just wait to get flamed now


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JudeH said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I had to follow for half a mile I could not overtake as the two horses were walking two abreast, the riders did not give a toss.
> ...


picture in ya joddies will suffice jude


----------



## JudeH (Jan 22, 2011)

:lol: 
haha - i could be one of those mentioned earlier with the huuuge backsides 

Wide angle camera at the ready :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

newt said:


> Yesterday I had to follow for half a mile I could not overtake as the two horses were walking two abreast, the riders did not give a toss.


Horses don't walk do they? :roll: They trot, gallop or canter and shit on the road no matter what. And Jeezus do they fart! :lol:

Or maybe that's the riders... :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> JudeH said:
> 
> 
> > newt said:
> ...


I prefer leather chaps... :wink:


----------

